# Help with identification? Zeiss Ikon (microscope camera?) and Nikon piece



## pat_ernzen (Aug 2, 2013)

So I bought a big box of  film stuff, bunch of SLRs, point-and-shoots, etc. These are a couple of  items in the box that I'm not sure about...


  From what I can tell, I believe it's possibly a (Contarex or similar) microscope  camera of some kind, but I haven't been able  to find a single picture of the same model. I've seen pictures of  plenty of less basic ZI microscope cameras by searching, but not this  one. Top of camera, bottom of black lens/housing thing and the two  objects on the left are both stamped with "Zeiss Ikon" or "Carl Zeiss". I  know the little black thing on the left is a microscope eyepiece. I believe the other parts are also microscope bits and there were a few other things in the box.


















  And this Nikon piece. Aperture is manually adjusted by the little dial on the glass end. 


 





Any help?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't say I know anything about it but it sure is intriguing. Sounds like what you got is the kind of box I'd like to hunt thru!

I looked up the serial number on one of the Zeiss items pictured and apparently you're right that it's a microscopic adapter. Found this Zeiss site, I don't know if you could try contacting them to see if you could find out more about it. Home .


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I've done more searching and posted a couple of other places and still nothing on either item. Frustrating, but kind of interesting, too. Especially the fact that I can't find any info/photos of this Zeiss Ikon piece. Going to keep digging and hoping. Thanks for the link, too. I might try dropping them a line and seeing what happens.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2013)

I looked in my book "The Complete Nikon SYstem Guide" by Peter Braczko, and on page 372 are the Nikon Microflex units. The Zeiss device you have follows the same, exact basic design principles of the rangefinder-based Nikon Microflex I unit, which the book says is highly sought-after by Nikon rangefinder collectors. Perhaps this Zeiss unit will also be similarly rare and sought after? The Nikon accessory appears to be, to me at least, an eyepiece for one of the several different Nikon Microflex units covered in the book.


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the post, Derrel. I posted around on some other sites and someone was able to identify the camera, amazingly. Turns out it's a 1965 Zeiss Ikon Continette Labo. When I search it, only one single web page comes up, so I'm guessing there aren't too many of them around. I'm excited to finally know what it is after all this searching and asking, haha.


----------

